# PI-SS (Philippine Island Singlespeeders)



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

SS from halfway around the world. Unfortunately, I've only met 1 during my visit here (although I heard it's a growing movement). Here he is rocking his Ti SS (I think it's an Airborne frame). He's known as Agu. I think I may bring my SS next year...

Any other PI-SS riders out there (in the PI or US or anywhere)??? Drevil, Francois, Visicypher, Belayslave???


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*PI-SSers*

hahaha! now I think we will officially adopt that moniker!

I know off 2 more here in the PI - Jay Perez, who I ride with regularly, has a converted Hard Rock...am trying to convince him to convert his Ti Habanero instead.

Don't forget Matt - we met him before we hit the trail. He's the dude on the Airborne, pushing a 36:18

I think my frame is Sandvik made, that's what my friend said when he sold it to me.

I just need to bug King some more, before he turns to the gearless side hehe

Might join the race in Maarat tomorrow...depends how my legs feel tonight hehe

Regards!



Agu



flipnidaho said:


> SS from halfway around the world. Unfortunately, I've only met 1 during my visit here (although I heard it's a growing movement). Here he is rocking his Ti SS (I think it's an Airborne frame). He's known as Agu. I think I may bring my SS next year...
> 
> Any other PI-SS riders out there (in the PI or US or anywhere)??? Drevil, Francois, Visicypher, Belayslave???


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*PISSers represent!*

Hey FlipinIdaho!

sorry i missed. you, wanted to go so badly,but had to go to work so i can pay for bike bling. have fun in Sta Rosa? i hope you had some fresh chilled coconut and Ma-Jo's famous lumpia.

Kiko from FA Components also SSs but he's based out of Subic. i don't know if atty Mike from MTB addicts newsgroup also posts on MTBR but he's another PISSER as well.

hmmm i wonder if there are more lurkers out there.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm a flip in ohio,

dirt diggler


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Ha! Now the attempted coup makes sense. You raising hell over there, G?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*soon to be deported*



Drevil said:


> Ha! Now the attempted coup makes sense. You raising hell over there, G?


You know me dude, I'm always trying to convert more folksto the SS cause... I fully expect the folks that I ride with here to be converted when I come back... Thanks to Agu and all the PISS pioneers...


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

it's not a coup, Ricky! it's a "reboluSSyon"! which reminds me, i gotta show you the logo me and jay whipped up





Drevil said:


> Ha! Now the attempted coup makes sense. You raising hell over there, G?


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*goodbye CabRider...hello P.I.-SSer*

sorry friends, since I've sold the Salsa Caballero already, it's no use to hang on to that nick.

from this time on, i'll be known as, Cowboy O...er I mean P.I.-SSer!

agu


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> sorry friends, since I've sold the Salsa Caballero already, it's no use to hang on to that nick.
> 
> from this time on, i'll be known as, Cowboy O...er I mean P.I.-SSer!
> 
> agu


post post it!

mabuhay ang ReboluSSyon!


----------



## JoeP (Jan 18, 2004)

*PISSer in Virginia*

Yup, me too. And you can count my wife, daugther, and cousin Ro among the ranks. A few more other PISSers over here too that I rode with a few weeks ago. I'll let them chime in on their own.

JoeP
(hindi bawal umihi dito)


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

I just spent the better part of the last two weeks over there. I wish I had known you guys were around as I would have tried to tag along on a ride. Although I didn't see many bike rentals up in Quezon city. Spent a couple of days on Boracay and wish I had a bike to explore the interior. I bet I could have ridden up Taal as well.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

aww man! that's too bad. till your next visit then - just keep us posted!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> aww man! that's too bad. till your next visit then - just keep us posted!


 Will do. Good luck with the Revolution.


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

P.I. represent! My handle and avitar might have given it away to some.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

VoltesV said:


> P.I. represent! My handle and avitar might have given it away to some.


 Love that avatar. I saw a movie poster in the Pancake House that looked just like that last week.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

PISS'er....now that's a good one! May have to incorporate that somehow into my next screen name since I'm no longer a belay slave. Ehhh, but I ain't over in the PI and no clue when I'm going back over there (hopefully wihtin the next couple of years though).


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*Count one in Menlo Park, CA*

I had three but sold the Solo One to make space for a new Steelman road bike... I'll be going to the Handmake Bike Show to take a look at possible a possible SS CX bike for next year. Vanilla's at the top of my list.

Van Dessel CRB. SS in the pic but set up for fixie right now.










My favorite ride, Il Pompino, or should it be Il Filipino?









Sadly, it's gone. I don't spend much time on the trails anymore.


----------



## surlyVEE (Jan 26, 2004)

*Flippin' snowbound!*



flipnidaho said:


> SS from halfway around the world. Unfortunately, I've only met 1 during my visit here (although I heard it's a growing movement). Here he is rocking his Ti SS (I think it's an Airborne frame). He's known as Agu. I think I may bring my SS next year...
> 
> Any other PI-SS riders out there (in the PI or US or anywhere)??? Drevil, Francois, Visicypher, Belayslave???


What's up to kababayan around the world!

Real name's Eric, used to live in Toronto, now Calgary, AB. I'd love to ride in the Phillipines someday, but until then, here's perfect riding weather for a tropical people...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*that's too bad...*



FrontRanger said:


> I just spent the better part of the last two weeks over there. I wish I had known you guys were around as I would have tried to tag along on a ride. Although I didn't see many bike rentals up in Quezon city. Spent a couple of days on Boracay and wish I had a bike to explore the interior. I bet I could have ridden up Taal as well.


the kids here took me up some climbs that would've rivaled any we have here in the Rockies... One that I remember fondly is the Veterans climb... that would've been a knee buster on my SS (and I run a mountain friendly 32X20 or 34X21!). Check out this pic... not a whole lot of switchbacks... It basically felt like a straight up climb via the mountain's spine...hehe... Ouchie..


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Next year...*



cherrybomber said:


> Hey FlipinIdaho!
> 
> sorry i missed. you, wanted to go so badly,but had to go to work so i can pay for bike bling. have fun in Sta Rosa? i hope you had some fresh chilled coconut and Ma-Jo's famous lumpia.
> 
> ...


I may bring the G-Spot... it's the frame I brazed and built up myself... Right now, it's just painted but I'm thinking of naming her "IISA". It's the bike on the left (the bike on the right is my budget SS). What do you think?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*A suggestion...*



oldskoolboarder said:


> I had three but sold the Solo One to make space for a new Steelman road bike... I'll be going to the Handmake Bike Show to take a look at possible a possible SS CX bike for next year. Vanilla's at the top of my list.
> 
> Van Dessel CRB. SS in the pic but set up for fixie right now.
> 
> ...


Go to UBI and roll your own frame... you get to design the frame (so it's fully custom), pick the tubes, build style (lugged, TIG, or fillet braze), choose between steel or Ti and even get wholesale pricing on components! All for about the same as a full on custom bike (and way less than what you'd pay for an IF or 7). Of course, you have to cut, miter, file, braze, TIG weld, face, chase and ream, etc... the tubes yourself but that's the best part of the whole experience IMHO.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> I just spent the better part of the last two weeks over there. I wish I had known you guys were around as I would have tried to tag along on a ride. Although I didn't see many bike rentals up in Quezon city. Spent a couple of days on Boracay and wish I had a bike to explore the interior. I bet I could have ridden up Taal as well.


I didn't even think about riding in Boracay. I was too busy sitting my butt on the beach having a beer and soaking up the sun. The US$ definitely went a long way for sure.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Last night*



oldskoolboarder said:


> I didn't even think about riding in Boracay. I was too busy sitting my butt on the beach having a beer and soaking up the sun. The US$ definitely went a long way for sure.


I took the family out to my brother's bar and restaurant in Marikina. There was about 12 of us and we had:
Tanigue (like pickled herring)
1 whole fried chicken
Cripsy Pata (the unhealthiest appetizer ever developed but so freakin' good)
2 orders of flaming chicken
Squid adobo
about 20 beers
peanuts
2 orders of Pepino
Soup for everyone
Lots of bottled water and juices
A TON of rice
all for about $40...


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> I took the family out to my brother's bar and restaurant in Marikina. There was about 12 of us and we had:
> Tanigue (like pickled herring)
> 1 whole fried chicken
> Cripsy Pata (the unhealthiest appetizer ever developed but so freakin' good)
> ...


masarap!


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Mabuhay from San Diego!


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

*Am I late to the party?*

Representin' from SoCal! PI-SS'ers unite! I had my suspicions about some of y'all, now I know. 

Here's my weekly ride with a Filipino group (I'm the one in the back). Great bunch, and so enthusiastic about mountain biking! I'm the only singlespeeder in the group, but they don't seem to mind when I pass them while descending on their FS rigs.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Another PI-SS'er here coming from China...

I only know 2 SSer sa Pinas who are Agu and Jay...But only Jay is the one I already meet 2 or 3 years ago with Edmund M...Another one is Agu (32x18) who I know form PCN...Only talk to him on the phone last December during my holiday...

Here's my PI ride just bring home last December...


And here's my present China ride...


My ****** Sissie Surly in action...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Wow Pare Too funny!*



Bullit_cn said:


> Another PI-SS'er here coming from China...
> 
> I only know 2 SSer sa Pinas who are Agu and Jay...But only Jay is the one I already meet 2 or 3 years ago with Edmund M...Another one is Agu (32x18) who I know form PCN...Only talk to him on the phone last December during my holiday...
> 
> ...


i was the one asking before if your sta cruz was based in the philippines and you said you were from china. i didnt make the connection that you mentioned when we rode before that you were from china and got it in flying ball.. when you coming back men? was with Ed for the race in maarat. team all-terra did pretty well. we really need an SS category.. okay for me maybe a clydesdale category as well hehehhee.... did you get your surly from flying ball too?


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

*Mabuhay from Fla. !!!!!!!!*

from bradenton,fl. im the white boy in da family but this is cracking up my wife especially the post on the food list.
the rest of the family lives in nassau, bahamas- cheers to all of you. 
jim


----------



## JoeP (Jan 18, 2004)

Bullit_cn said:


> Another PI-SS'er here coming from China...
> 
> I only know 2 SSer sa Pinas who are Agu and Jay...But only Jay is the one I already meet 2 or 3 years ago with Edmund M...Another one is Agu (32x18) who I know form PCN...Only talk to him on the phone last December during my holiday...


Is that Taal volcano in the background? If so, then we're homies. I'm from Alfonso, Cavite just up the road.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> I didn't even think about riding in Boracay. I was too busy sitting my butt on the beach having a beer and soaking up the sun. The US$ definitely went a long way for sure.


 Isn't that the truth. I spent every night with a San Miguel in hand watching this transpire.










another one from the top of Taal.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*MMMMMMM crispy pata....*



Keyaroxy said:


> from bradenton,fl. im the white boy in da family but this is cracking up my wife especially the post on the food list.
> the rest of the family lives in nassau, bahamas- cheers to all of you.
> jim


show her this pic.

cardiac arrest on a plate.. nuttin' like it.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

oldskoolboarder said:


> I
> My favorite ride, Il Pompino, or should it be Il Filipino?


Il Pompinoy is more like it


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*dang dude...*



cherrybomber said:


> show her this pic.
> 
> cardiac arrest on a plate.. nuttin' like it.


you shouldn't have posted that picture... not when i'm an hour away from my despedida lunch at Jerry's Grill... I already have pork and chicken adobo, mango salsa, sago't gulaman, garlic chicken, lechon, leche flan, etc... on the mind as it is!!!


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

don't forget the _inihaw na pusit_, _sisig_, tuna belly or _panga_, _lato_(seagrapes), _laing_...the list goes on! hehe



flipnidaho said:


> you shouldn't have posted that picture... not when i'm an hour away from my despedida lunch at Jerry's Grill... I already have pork and chicken adobo, mango salsa, sago't gulaman, garlic chicken, lechon, leche flan, etc... on the mind as it is!!!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*dangit...*



P.I.-SSer said:


> don't forget the _inihaw na pusit_, _sisig_, tuna belly or _panga_, _lato_(seagrapes), _laing_...the list goes on! hehe


now i'm thinking itlog na maalat, siopao, the flip version of spaghetti, and halo halo... and i have 20 more minutes until lunch!!!


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*unofficial logo?*

hope you guys don't mind this unofficial PI-SS logo I've whipped up...

it's based on the revolutionary flag of Andres Bonifacio..

and apologies if anyone is offended by the KKK...it has nothing to do with racism, but stands for _Kataastaang Kagalanggalangang Katipunan ng mga Anak ng Bayan_, which basically means "The Highest, Most Honorable Federation of the Sons of the Nation"...

for us it stands for _Kasamahan_ (or _Katipunan_) _ng mga Kaisa-isang Kambyo_, which means "group of the only gear" hehe


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> hope you guys don't mind this unofficial PI-SS logo I've whipped up...
> 
> it's based on the revolutionary flag of Andres Bonifacio..
> 
> ...


kuma-kambyo? heeheeeheee 

lets make a head tube/car sticker .


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

k-k-koolness!

wasn't there also an all black KKK flag? that would be cool too! (i don't wear red hehe)

-king



P.I.-SSer said:


> hope you guys don't mind this unofficial PI-SS logo I've whipped up...
> 
> it's based on the revolutionary flag of Andres Bonifacio..
> 
> ...


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

as requested!

still fixing the details though (like the hole in da middle)



funnytanlines said:


> k-k-koolness!
> 
> wasn't there also an all black KKK flag? that would be cool too! (i don't wear red hehe)
> 
> -king


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> i was the one asking before if your sta cruz was based in the philippines and you said you were from china. i didnt make the connection that you mentioned when we rode before that you were from china and got it in flying ball.. when you coming back men? was with Ed for the race in maarat. team all-terra did pretty well. we really need an SS category.. okay for me maybe a clydesdale category as well hehehhee.... did you get your surly from flying ball too?


Yes, I am based in China...Just did bring home my Chameleon last December so I can enjoy the trial whenever I'm on vacation...Give my regards to Ed Matulis...I already miss riding with him...Yes my Chameleon and my Surly all came from Flyingball(Mr. Lee give me 10-15% discount eh)...

I just went home last February but probably not this May holiday...My family are coming over here instead...


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

JoeP said:


> Is that Taal volcano in the background? If so, then we're homies. I'm from Alfonso, Cavite just up the road.


Yes Sir and that's Tagaytay taken last December holiday... 

Soon I'll be a residence of Alfonso as well...And that would be at Ridgewood Heights...very close to the DH trails also...


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

here's my current single speed:

2nd hand lugged chromo, carbon fork, trick wheels, 42x16 (soon 18)


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Click here if you want to see more piSSer hotness! (SFW)


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*One more...*

Orange County, California. Single and Rigid.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*haha!*

yes! RickyD is probably the hottest PISSer I've seen

love the gold outfit by the way!


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

so when we going to see the converted Gary Fisher...or is it Ritchey? 



funnytanlines said:


> here's my current single speed:
> 
> 2nd hand lugged chromo, carbon fork, trick wheels, 42x16 (soon 18)


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*ok..*

here's a pic of the drivetrain side of my ride...

highlights include:

2nd (or 3rd) hand Sandvik/TST Ti frame, 32T Salsa ring, 18T Boone cog, Soulcraft Covnvert Tensioner, Mavic Crosslink wheels, Magura Formula 500 brakes, On-One Mary bar.


----------



## PROGRE-SS (Dec 31, 2003)

*Pi'SSer from PA*

Mabuhay fellow Pi'SSers! Haven't been on here in ages! Been frequenting a fixed gear website as well as a bunch of Honda CRX sites. Trying to get my damn CRX up and running again. And since it's freaking cold up here in the Poconos, I haven't been doing much else except hybernating! Gotta get back into shape though. Haven't met any other pinoy riders here at all. Just me and my 4 boys. Thought I'd drop in and say hi!

James


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Honorary flip*

My special friend and new SS'r. She knows how to eat with her hands and loves adobo and sinigang and eats as much rice as me... Oh yeah, and she likes to ride my SS bikes (but I'm not so sure that's a good thing...hehe)... 
Say hello to RocknRollBarbie...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*wow reverse choco-mallow!*



flipnidaho said:


> My special friend and new SS'r. She knows how to eat with her hands and loves adobo and sinigang and eats as much rice as me... Oh yeah, and she likes to ride my SS bikes (but I'm not so sure that's a good thing...hehe)...
> Say hello to RocknRollBarbie...


white on the outside chocolatey goodness on the inside. 

ya gotta love a girl who can eat with her hands... and i aint talking french fries and hamburgers either.

and an SSer.. okay dont let go of that one.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

haha! now, there's a keeper if I ever did see one! (ok, the bike too)



flipnidaho said:


> My special friend and new SS'r. She knows how to eat with her hands and loves adobo and sinigang and eats as much rice as me... Oh yeah, and she likes to ride my SS bikes (but I'm not so sure that's a good thing...hehe)...
> Say hello to RocknRollBarbie...


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> here's a pic of the drivetrain side of my ride...
> 
> highlights include:
> 
> 2nd (or 3rd) hand Sandvik/TST Ti frame, 32T Salsa ring, 18T Boone cog, Soulcraft Covnvert Tensioner, Mavic Crosslink wheels, Magura Formula 500 brakes, On-One Mary bar.


NIce rig Pi-SSer...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

*Team Balut!*

Jen Green sent me a pic of the headbadge she just fired up for me. Very different from the previous one I came up with, but still Pinoy influenced, natch!


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

(1/2) flip here...

howdy!


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

This is the SS flipnidaho converted for me last fall....










LOVE IT!!! I do miss my Yeti 575 though (waiting for a RP3 to come in).

Hey...I was climbing Kestrel the other night and even though I had no chain skipping, I had some squeaking on each right side downstroke. Couldn't really quite pinpoint where it was coming from though. Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

A custom headbadge would look nice on my cruiser...

I like your "previous one".

I may have to ask for your permission to copy it...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*the balut rocks!*



Drevil said:


> Jen Green sent me a pic of the headbadge she just fired up for me. Very different from the previous one I came up with, but still Pinoy influenced, natch!


i saw the pic before the title and i thought.. nahhh it couldnt be..... omg it is! laugh trip!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Jen Green sent me a pic of the headbadge she just fired up for me. Very different from the previous one I came up with, but still Pinoy influenced, natch!


Dude, that is friggin' hilarious!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

*I agree...*



Pigtire said:


> Dude, that is friggin' hilarious!!!! I love it!!


.

Now I want one, too! That'll go perfect with my shirt.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A Black Sheep ti strut fork would look most excellent on that thing.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*i want a shirt too!*



Curious said:


> .
> 
> Now I want one, too! That'll go perfect with my shirt.


where'd you get that one? is it a Spoofs unlimited shirt?


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> where'd you get that one? is it a Spoofs unlimited shirt?


I got it at a Hawaiian festival in San Francisco a while back. It's made by Island Tribe, but I don't see it on there website anymore. You could also try Pinoy Mall for more choices. The Halo-Halo shirt is my favorite. Tasty!


----------



## bikoyski (Sep 7, 2004)

*here's mine*

i haven't fully built my 2nd SS, a Fetish Fixation. I'm in Singapore and I only know a handful who are into SS. And I'm the only Pinoy I know who rides one.

piSSer, sali ako dyan!


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

bikoyski said:


> i haven't fully built my 2nd SS, a Fetish Fixation. I'm in Singapore and I only know a handful who are into SS. And I'm the only Pinoy I know who rides one.
> 
> piSSer, sali ako dyan!


Wow! another Sissie lizard...Seems like a lot of PISSER are coming out of their...

Kewep it coming


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

bikoyski said:


> i haven't fully built my 2nd SS, a Fetish Fixation. I'm in Singapore and I only know a handful who are into SS. And I'm the only Pinoy I know who rides one.
> 
> piSSer, sali ako dyan!


Wow! another Sissie lizard...Seems like a lot of PISSER are coming out of their shell...

Kewep it coming


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

bikoyski said:


> i haven't fully built my 2nd SS, a Fetish Fixation. I'm in Singapore and I only know a handful who are into SS. And I'm the only Pinoy I know who rides one.
> 
> piSSer, sali ako dyan!


Wow! another Sissie lizard...Seems like a lot of PISSER are coming out of their shell...

Keep it coming


----------



## surlyVEE (Jan 26, 2004)

Any chance the balut design could appear on a t-shirt? or the headbadges go on sale, like Fast Freddy's stuff?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Baluuuuuuuuuuut...*



Drevil said:


> Jen Green sent me a pic of the headbadge she just fired up for me. Very different from the previous one I came up with, but still Pinoy influenced, natch!


How do you afix the badge to your headtube? Glue or do you pin it?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> How do you afix the badge to your headtube? Glue or do you pin it?


JB Weld. It'll stay on there forever.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*hello*

Born in the US live in California, parents from PI, unfortunately can't speak tagalog (lost identity). Hopefully you all will welcome me.

Finally got my first dedicated SS off ebay for $600+35 shipping (my first time shopping there and I won the auction). 03' Bianchi SISS, CK headset, Easton Carbon Bar, Avid BB7, 03' Fox Float 100mm, these are some of the highlights. Overall it looks like a good bike with some upgrades over stock parts, very good condition for a used bike (I think I bought it from the 2nd owner too). BB is worn though (it's a truvativ ISIS reviews aren't too good) might upgrade to a truvativ DH ISIS for durability (reviews are good) and the seat is a little too rigid for my bum. Haven't got to ride it a lot yet (work and lazy).

BTW what kind of seats do you run on your SS. Do you use the same seats as your geared (if you have any) MTB or just any type (cause you spend a lot of time hammering out of saddle)? Just curious cause I'll probably get another.

Anyways, if i had the money I'd get the Pilipino built See-Cip, but since I'm cheap the next SS frame I'm goona buy is an On-One (just bought a 456 geared and I love it already).

Well if you are ever in CA hit me up. I live very close to Santa Cruz (30 min) and Fort Ord (15 min, site of Sea Otter Classic), I can show y'all around. The trails are endless in these parts.

My mom just bought some property (gonna build a house soon) in Batangas (she's from Tinaouan sp?) so next year (07' or even X-mas) I'll be in the PI to ride. Hopefully someone here can show me around if they're close to us. Didn't know there was so much MTBing in the PI till I started searching the net (about a year ago) and seeing this post. Thanks and I look forward to meeting any of you (all).


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*one more piSSer from soCal*

Man, I'm late to the party.

Got back a week ago and I'm just now coming out of the lambanog haze  ... or maybe it was the balut we had for pulutan. I had a great ride with Agu, King, Owen and Alger, but missed seeing Cherrybomber... next time na lang. That trail at Taal Lake sure looks like fun. I'll put that trail on my list for the next visit.

flipinidaho (or any other piSSers) - let me know the next time you're in soCal and we'll hit up some fun singletrack in the santa monica mtns, actually they're more like hills.

I too was in Boracay, but I was able to discover the other parts of the island. After 2 crappy rental mtbs I finally found a rideable bike. Fun stuff cruising the foot paths and dirt roads. Also, the island is so small that it's impossible to get lost.

Gotta get one of those balut badges... kinda getting tired of my current one. Although it only cost me, you guessed it, P5. can't beat that price!


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*Bataan... a quick ferry ride across Manila Bay*



CabRider said:


> Don't forget Matt - we met him before we hit the trail. He's the dude on the Airborne, pushing a 36:18


Yup, Matt's Airborne/Flyte is one sweet SS! He let me borrow it for a ride in Bataan and it rode like a dream. Another awesome place to ride...














































https://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2108779697&mode=guest


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow! another steel Sissie... ;-)


----------



## corules (Oct 3, 2005)

*Baguio?*

Amazing! Ss'ing in the 1,000's of islands - nice!

I used to live in the Philippines years ago, I lived in Dasmarinas Village. Went to San Augustine and IS. Good to see you guys rolling along on singlespeeds but I seem to recall that basketball and soccer were the big sports over there not mountain biking 

My favorite escape from the Manila area was going into the mountains, going up to Baguio. Are there any trails up there?

Thanks for the memories!

Ed E


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

corules said:


> Amazing! Ss'ing in the 1,00 islands - nice!
> Ed E


7,107 to be exact...


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

*What does PISSER do?*

PISSed others...

I did join a open road race last Sunday up a 5km climb with steep to mild ascent on my Surly 1x1...
All of this are just for fun but fortunately I ended up on the 10th place...hahaha, those roadies behind me are surely PISSed...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Way to go buddy! i think that just makes the suffering so much more worthwhile hehehehehehe


----------



## corules (Oct 3, 2005)

*forgot*



flipnidaho said:


> 7,107 to be exact...


 the 0's. I couldn't remember exactly how many islands but it is a lot as you've pointed out.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

high tide or low tide?


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Long way to go really...I guess it's our training reward that we've been doing for the upcoming big event this coming April...

http://www.nordicways.com/view/en/view.asp?indexId=20051215195325


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Cool idea...*



BundokBiker said:


> kinda getting tired of my current one. Although it only cost me, you guessed it, P5. can't beat that price!


How did you bend the coin to wrap around the head tube?


----------



## Onurleft (Jan 6, 2004)

*Flip in Socal*

hey bundokbiker. i am also a flipper in socal. let me know when you ride up santa monicas. we can hook up. look out for me on this bike.....


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*just use what's available in your toolbox*



flipnidaho said:


> How did you bend the coin to wrap around the head tube?


I used two crescent wrenches, started by slightly bending the coin at the edges and worked my way towards the middle. Check for fit and adjust accordingly. Be gentle, I ended up nicking the edge of the coin.

Someone mentioned JB Weld (should buy some of it). I used a two part epoxy paste called PC-7 to afix the headbadge. Buff with a metal polishing creme to make it shine.

I'm sure there are better methods to bend the coin. I just need to experiment. Good luck and show us your finished project.

Bo


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*Cool! we'll do a ride soon*

Onurleft - the santa monicas have become my playground. you nearby?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

So is it bal*o*t or bal*u*t? This is one of my old SS chainrings from '02, engraved with the "o" spelling


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*my tag-lish is rusty...*



Drevil said:


> So is it bal*o*t or bal*u*t? This is one of my old SS chainrings from '02, engraved with the "o" spelling


but doesn't t "balot" mean "wrap"?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> but doesn't t "balot" mean "wrap"?


I knew it! I argued for the "u", but when three other guys and I made a team for 24 Hours of Canaan and Snowshoe (as Team Balot!), they said it was "o". Ah, redemption 

Any Mob City trips in the near future, G? Gimme a holler, natch.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ya...*



Drevil said:


> I knew it! I argued for the "u", but when three other guys and I made a team for 24 Hours of Canaan and Snowshoe (as Team Balot!), they said it was "o". Ah, redemption
> 
> Any Mob City trips in the near future, G? Gimme a holler, natch.


Hitting Fruita for a long weekend at the end of this month... Definitely a Moab trip before summer (maybe around April or May). Freddie and crew are coming up to Boise in July for some riding... Y'all should come up! It's perfect SS terrain out here...


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

nativeson said:


> Born in the US live in California, parents from PI, unfortunately can't speak tagalog (lost identity).


 I was born in Phoenix and my parents are from the PI and I too can't speak or understand it.


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hapa PI SSer*

Hapa 50/50 here in Colorado. I look forward to visiting the Philippines one day, meeting relatives I've never seen before, and trying that egg delicacy "Balut" my Dad is always bragging about. Oh ... and of course I'll have the SS in tow. :thumbsup:


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*hmmmm balut!*

Hey KMA - I tried balut for my first time this march when I was visiting the province. Tasty! Of course I was also partaking of the local moonshine, but I'd eat it even if I wasn't drunk.


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

BundokBiker said:


> Hey KMA - I tried balut for my first time this march when I was visiting the province. Tasty! Of course I was also partaking of the local moonshine, but I'd eat it even if I wasn't drunk.


A table of food and no sign of a fork or knife. Yup, Filipino household.  Excuse me, it's dinner time.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

filipino in parma, ohio


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice Slingshot...One of my dream to add to my collection


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*What gearing???*

I'm heading back for my annual balikbayan visit in Feb and I'm seriously considering bringing the SS. I'll be riding the usual Maarat loops... Any recommendation on what gearing I should run? I currently use 32X20 and 34X21 in the Rockies...
OR I may bring the roadie since we ended up doing some fun road rides the last time I was home...


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

coming soon...


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

that would make a great custom headbadge for our bikes.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

funnytanlines said:


> coming soon...


I am ON that. Where do I sign up?


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

i'll let you guys know. we're still finalizing the design. watch for updates soon.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*me too!*

t-shirt cut please!


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

1 large for me please:thumbsup:


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

if you're not in it already, join the PinoyMtb forum and place an order here

http://pinoymtbiker.proboards7.com/index.cgi?board=sspeed&action=display&thread=1162431953&page=1

payment in advance will probably be required, and you'll have to arrange for shipping outside Manila. see you there!


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

The numbers are growing. They're growing on trees.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*New PiSS'r bike...*

This is my girlfriend's new SS. It's my Christmas gift to her... Gotta love girls that can dig SS! It will be her second SS bike. We're converting her first bike into a superlight SS rig for racing.
Right now, the bike has parts from my parts bin. We will slowly upgrade as she finds parts that she likes (she's going for a gold and green theme)... 
Frame is a On One 456 geared 34X21. Fork is a Pushed Talas. They hydros are Hayes HFX9 Carbons donated by my 575.
Even though she's not a Flip, she's an honorary Flipper and she looks great in the All Terra outfit... Plus, she knows how to make adobo, eats diniguan, bagoong and patis, and best of all, eats with her hands!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> This is my girlfriend's new SS. It's my Christmas gift to her... Gotta love girls that can dig SS! It will be her second SS bike. We're converting her first bike into a superlight SS rig for racing.
> Right now, the bike has parts from my parts bin. We will slowly upgrade as she finds parts that she likes (she's going for a gold and green theme)...
> Frame is a On One 456 geared 34X21. Fork is a Pushed Talas. They hydros are Hayes HFX9 Carbons donated by my 575.
> Even though she's not a Flip, she's an honorary Flipper and she looks great in the All Terra outfit... Plus, she knows how to make adobo, eats diniguan, bagoong and patis, and best of all, eats with her hands!


Hey flipnidaho, what tensioner setup did you setup in the 456, I have thought about replacing my Zion EBB with a 456, but I am not sure if I would like a tensioner (I could get over it if it looks as cool as your GF's  )


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Hey flipnidaho, what tensioner setup did you setup in the 456, I have thought about replacing my Zion EBB with a 456, but I am not sure if I would like a tensioner (I could get over it if it looks as cool as your GF's  )


34X21 was a magic gear ratio with a new chain. No tensioner required. Fortunately 34X21 (almost the same gear inches as a 32X20) is perfect for Rocky Mountain climbing... The frame, out of the box weighed 4.5 or 4.6 lbs and is capable of running a 6" fork. I set it up so the position matches her 575 position almost exactly...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> 34X21 was a magic gear ratio with a new chain. No tensioner required. Fortunately 34X21 (almost the same gear inches as a 32X20) is perfect for Rocky Mountain climbing... The frame, out of the box weighed 4.5 or 4.6 lbs and is capable of running a 6" fork. I set it up so the position matches her 575 position almost exactly...


Good to know about the magic ratio on the 456... Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> This is my girlfriend's new SS. It's my Christmas gift to her... Gotta love girls that can dig SS! It will be her second SS bike. We're converting her first bike into a superlight SS rig for racing.
> Right now, the bike has parts from my parts bin. We will slowly upgrade as she finds parts that she likes (she's going for a gold and green theme)...
> Frame is a On One 456 geared 34X21. Fork is a Pushed Talas. They hydros are Hayes HFX9 Carbons donated by my 575.
> Even though she's not a Flip, she's an honorary Flipper and she looks great in the All Terra outfit... Plus, she knows how to make adobo, eats diniguan, bagoong and patis, and best of all, eats with her hands!


wicked! are those kookai cranks? lets see a pic of the rider?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Not Kooka...*



cherrybomber said:


> wicked! are those kookai cranks? lets see a pic of the rider?


They're old Cook Bros RSR cranks (176mm). They are in the process of getting de-anodized right now, then I'll buff it to silver...

Here is Rocknrollbarbie doing us PISSers proud..... She's even sporting All Terra colors...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

wow...... aprub! :thumbsup:


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

cook brothers?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Cook Brothers*

Cook Bros used to make cranks more than 10 years ago. These were my old race cranks (super light, 176 mm long). Today, I de-anodized them. Check it out:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=252794


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*Are you sure that's a 456?*

flipnidaho, Looks more like a standard Inbred. 456 has disc mounts and looks like you're using a disc adapter for the rear. Also I think the 456 came in the light green and light blue colors. Well anyways that looks like a sweet ride!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

i love all the pictures!! makes me hungry, and makes me want to ride


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*P1SSer jersey, 2nd Edition*

Coming soon, too!

Proudly Philippine-made!


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

on another note, JM Lagdameo recently placed 2nd in his age group in an XC short track race in Maarat, Rizal.

He rode a Seven Sola with a Push'd Fox fork, on 32x16 gearing


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

nativeson said:


> flipnidaho, Looks more like a standard Inbred. 456 has disc mounts and looks like you're using a disc adapter for the rear. Also I think the 456 came in the light green and light blue colors. Well anyways that looks like a sweet ride!


Nope, it's a true 456 with a different paint job. I don't think On One built a lot of dark green 456's (I call it Centurion Tank green). Here is a pic of the frame before I built it up. Notice the disc tabs, derailleur hanger and cable guides... The disc adapter you saw is the post mount Hayes adapter.

PISS'r- I'll be home in a month and a half with my SS in tow... Woooohooooo! I saw JM's pictures... that bikes looks awesome! Push forks really transform the Fox shocks. The fork that is on the 456 is my 575's backup fork... Hopefully she doesn't break it...hehe


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

hi Gary!

can't wait till your visit! as you predicted we've added a few more SSers to our ranks hehe

that 456 looks like a serious do-it-all setup - nice!

and it looks like that blue Klein in the background is ripe for a converSSion


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> hi Gary!
> 
> can't wait till your visit! as you predicted we've added a few more SSers to our ranks hehe
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get home either. You've started a SS revolution man... Good job! Pretty soon, you'll have a dedicated SS race category! hehe...
The Klein will remain a geared bike. The reason you see it in the background was because I was putting this on in anticipation of snow and ice up here... My old Klein from the 80's was my first SS bike however (since it had horizontal drops)... I still have it hanging up on the wall somewhere...


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

haha well I think SSing is a more efficient way of burning the calories from _balut_, _adobo_, _laing_, _halo-halo_, crispy _pata_ etc...

I'm stoked with JM's strong finish - Edmund built up a Juan Solo and I told him to let Juboy, Ramon and the rest of the team try it out hehe

Any ss-goodies you bringing back home? I'm actually lusting for a white perforated leather Selle Italia Flite...hehe

So the Klein is the snow-bike (ever consider a Surly Pugsley?) - hope winter over there won't bite too hard.

Maybe you should invite Rocknrollbarbie to come along when you visit


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> haha well I think SSing is a more efficient way of burning the calories from _balut_, _adobo_, _laing_, _halo-halo_, crispy _pata_ etc...
> 
> I'm stoked with JM's strong finish - Edmund built up a Juan Solo and I told him to let Juboy, Ramon and the rest of the team try it out hehe
> 
> ...


No Surly Pugsley for me... Maybe if I lived in Alaska, I'd buy one...hehe Plus, another bike won't fit in the garage anymore.
I'm bringing home a Spinner Aeris fork to trade for some PISS'r jerseys...hehe... I don't even think they make the Flite in white anymore!
BTW- are the new XTR pricing on pinoybikes for real? Man, that is almost cheaper than cost here...


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> on another note, JM Lagdameo recently placed 2nd in his age group in an XC short track race in Maarat, Rizal.
> 
> He rode a Seven Sola with a Push'd Fox fork, on 32x16 gearing


Hey Agu and Gary,

Here's a pic of me and "eSSther" at the Maarat race 2 weeks ago that Juboy took on his cell phone.

eSSther is still in temporary kit in this picture. I had no race bike to use so I had to build her up with parts from what WILL BE my race bike.

J.M.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Spidey-Lag said:


> Hey Agu and Gary,
> 
> Here's a pic of me and "eSSther" at the Maarat race 2 weeks ago that Juboy took on his cell phone.
> 
> ...


Sick bike dude! 
Congratulations on the finish... Are you going to keep eSSther a SS? When I get home, we should all go on a few SS rides! The wall is calling...hehe...


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

guys, jm forgot to mention that he finished 2nd in that race, against a field of fully geared bikes


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

funnytanlines said:


> guys, jm forgot to mention that he finished 2nd in that race, against a field of fully geared bikes


Wow!! great result and sweet SS, Spidey-Lag!!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> Sick bike dude!
> Congratulations on the finish... Are you going to keep eSSther a SS? When I get home, we should all go on a few SS rides! The wall is calling...hehe...


Thanks. Yup I have no choice but to keep her an SS. She's SS specific. No derailleur hanger and an EBB. You can't really see it in the pic. Got a really good deal on a new Sola Steel '04 model year in my size. I couldn't pass it up. Agu got me started SS'ing and I can't stop....... I can't believe how little I use my geared squishy these days.....

We need to tame that Wall, Yes! Get on over here with your SS. The question is... which one??


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Spidey-Lag said:


> Thanks. Yup I have no choice but to keep her an SS. She's SS specific. No derailleur hanger and an EBB. You can't really see it in the pic. Got a really good deal on a new Sola Steel '04 model year in my size. I couldn't pass it up. Agu got me started SS'ing and I can't stop....... I can't believe how little I use my geared squishy these days.....
> 
> We need to tame that Wall, Yes! Get on over here with your SS. The question is... which one??


To keep up with you animals, I'll have to bring the light climbing SS... Here she is...
I'm hoping to try the Veteran's climb on it as well...


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

aha!

SSecret weaponSS are being developed I see!

JM - you've fallen too deep already hehe. Race bike? The 2nd place finish is proof!

You should've ridden it in the ExTri! (JM won his age category by the way!)

hehe


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Soon to be Pinoy SS'er from NorCal*

Hi! Guys I knew there is a very strong pinoy MTbers presence here just did'nt get a chance to read your blogs. Its great to see all of you in your cool single speeds.
I wish mine will be done pretty soon. Right now I ride a SC Blur but have a very good desire to go SS. I have a Specialized Hardrock frame I bought from a friend. This will be my new kick ass single speed... anyway hope you guys can help me out here?
Do you guys ride your ss with flat handle bar with bar end of just the typical riser bars?
I am planning to get a 32x 17 gear ratio for there are a lot climbing in Auburn,Ca. Is this a good selection? What do you think of dual disc brakes? I see a few with just the front disc brake on.
Thanks anyway... Mabuhay ang K3. KKK can be a whole lot of meaning here in the US.

Mike 
Sacramento,Ca
SC Blur XTR


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Mike

You can use flat bars+bar ends or risers, just make sure the bars are wide enough to give you added leverage when climbing out of the saddle.

Is 32x17 what the local SSers run? Best to ask around. A lighter gear might be better, especially if you are new to the movement.

Some SS bikes have sliding rear dropouts, which necessitates rrear disc adjustments too. You may have also seen fixed-gear off road bikes (these guys run only front brakes)...

Good luck in your SS project. Keep us posted, and include pics!


----------



## newbiescrub (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pssst! Hoy!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

*anybody interested?*

Hi guys...

Here's the proto of the P1SSer jersey (v2) ... if any of you want to order, maybe we can ask Gary to bring back some for you guys? 

Some expected changes (discussed these with Ed Lee/the manufacturer already):

1) use of thinner fabric for even deeper black
2) fixing of the circular outlines on the P1SSer text in the back from green to black
3) removal of a stray circle from the back

I want your feedback on the ff:

1) should the flag/seal be smaller?
2) should the Mabuhay Ang Rebolusyon text be smaller?

One concern which I raised with Ed Lee is that the cogs on the side panels do not match up perfectly with the cogs on the front and rear of the jersey. We agreed it would be too much hassle to ensure alignment because:

1) fabric shifts during sewing
2) my design has a slight error (totally my fault)

front:


rear:


seal (sorry if its distorted....):


slogan (photo doesn't do it justice, really):


So the only major tweaks left (as stated earlier) would be to make the SEAL and SLOGAN smaller...I'd like YOUR feedback first, after all, it's as much your jerseys as it is mine.

Thanks again and I hope this brightens up your holidays


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

.....


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

......


----------



## JoeP (Jan 18, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Here's the proto of the P1SSer jersey (v2) ... if any of you want to order, maybe we can ask Gary to bring back some for you guys?


I'm interested. Maybe a matching set for the wife and I, but no way "Mabuhay ang Rebolusyon" is gonna fit on my skinny little arms with the font that big.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi JoeP

Yes, the seal and the slogan shall be reduced by 50% 

Alternatively, Gary suggested replacing the slogan with a seal...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

P.I.-SSer said:


> Hi JoeP
> 
> Yes, the seal and the slogan shall be reduced by 50%
> 
> Alternatively, Gary suggested replacing the slogan with a seal...


Seals live in the Philippines? 



I can attest that JoeP is skinny as a stick. Alternatively, you can send him some lechon to fatten him up.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

seal hehehe

I mean the cog 

Ricky - I think you could use some fattening up too? there's this thing called _Prichon_ here. DEEP FRIED SUCKLING PIGLET, then served Peking Duck style.

deadly.

_Maligayang Pasko _sa inyong lahat!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Drevil said:


> I can attest that JoeP is skinny as a stick. Alternatively, you can send him some lechon to fatten him up.


Whoa! For a second there I thought you said that JoeG was a skinny stick. hehe


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> seal hehehe
> 
> I mean the cog
> 
> ...


Man, that sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen. Where do I order one?


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

Here ya go, Gary:

http://www.sundryonlineshop.com.ph/pritchon.htm


----------



## nor.cal (Oct 27, 2006)

Semi lurker here, but im a flip and would love one of those jerseys or a tee, currently ride a monocog 29er, soon to be on an on-one.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> Here ya go, Gary:
> 
> http://www.sundryonlineshop.com.ph/pritchon.htm


Looking for the defibrillator now...
Do you have any pics of X-Mas day rides from the PI???


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Looking for the defibrillator now...
> Do you have any pics of X-Mas day rides from the PI???


The last time I was in Manila, I had the pritchon at a party. Very good!

As for bike pics, no rides here in the wet Mid Atlantic today. Hit the Frederick Watershed on Saturday and had a grand ol' time, but unfortunately, I took no pics. Maybe my buddy will forward some he took?


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*sorry no pictures*

did a solo of sta. rosa dec 24 in preparation of all the noche buena dinners.

funny bumped into two other guys doing the same thing.

glad all the christmas parties are over. i swear i was sweating pork fat on the first two climbs.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> Looking for the defibrillator now...
> Do you have any pics of X-Mas day rides from the PI???


yup!

JM, the King and I hit Maarat on the 23rd 

pics here:

http://32by18.blogspot.com/


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*reviving an old thread, mabuhay!*

Showing my Philippine color with my (new) 1997 Kona A'ha


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

sweet man! all you need is some yellow. grips maybe?


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

here is my Singlespeed project turned out to be a Santa Cruz Chameleon 2007 instead of a Specialized Rockhopper.


































Mabuhay ang PI-SS!!!

Thank you for bring this thread back. Is singlespeeding popular only in Manila/Luzon?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

*East Coast Shout Out*

Greetings from sunny (for the moment) Burlington, VT! This thread dated back from before my time on MTBR but I'm glad it got resurrected. Just finished up a SS project on a frame built by a college friend of mine; more pics here.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

cherrybomber said:


> sweet man! all you need is some yellow. grips maybe?


thanks  yeah it is a sweet bike and lots of potential but unfortunately i have to let it go as 18" frame seems too big for me :sad:


----------



## ac33 (Dec 7, 2007)

hey dirt,
i'M just jumpin' in the bandwagon post. count me in as also another Flip from Cleve. now converted to SS 29'r.

ac33(angelo)


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

latest reincarnation of my old carbon Tassajara


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

funnytanlines said:


> latest reincarnation of my old carbon Tassajara


it looks like it's held up well without the brace...


----------



## funnytanlines (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah not to mention the crack on the non-drive chainstay haha


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

funnytanlines said:


> yeah not to mention the crack on the non-drive chainstay haha


King... It's time for a new frame... Have Ave braze you one!

Here is the newest P1SS'r bike...









She's more Pinay than I am Pinoy!


----------



## ac33 (Dec 7, 2007)

sweeeet loooking bike


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Excellent bike in pink Gary, SJ! Looking forward to riding with you again.


----------



## Top Ramen (Feb 5, 2007)

Really cool to see some fellow Filipino SS riders from abroad & other states, cool rigs by the way. We have a large filipino rider community here in the San Francisco Bay Area. Check out www.mytropa.com, I ride & race for SyCip racing also which are fellow filipino custom frame builders out of Santa Rosa. Check it out www.sycip.com. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Top Ramen (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my SyCip Diesel SS


----------

